# New puppy, Redbone Coonhound



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is Ryker, our new baby Redbone. He is 5 weeks old now so he is not home with us just yet but will be in another 4 weeks! We are already so in love with this sweet little pup!!!

The first two pictures are from when he was 3 weeks. He has gotten so big since then.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Smooshy faced hound puppy! Gah, so adorable. Looks like he'll be a big boy when he's all grown.


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

OHMYGOSH! I'm in love! What a cute little guy, when we were looking for a dog we wanted a Bluetick. We had looked at a couple Redbones though, and I loved them.  Please keep us updated!


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

AWWWMAHHGAWD. Gimme.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw so cute. I like coonhounds a lot, specially the blueticks and black and tans.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone! He has 9 other siblings and was actually one of the smaller boys from the litter. I had been looking for a pup for months and hadn't even thought about a coonhound. I happened to find a breeder in my area and went out to meet her dogs and totally fell in love with the breed. I think there are a lot of misconceptions about coonhounds but maybe it's just the breeders who breed them for strictly hunting dogs and not so much as companions. There will be a ton more pics once he finally comes home!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Redbones are excellent dogs. They have a real desire to please, unlike a lot of hounds. They are not half as independent and stubborn as people think they are. They would much rather be near you or chasing a ball or lounging out on the couch. And by lounging I mean I mean stretched out with no room for anyone else ;D

They are very intelligent, sweet dogs, but they never grow up.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Redbones are a breed that my boyfriend really likes  I think they are adorable and I like hound breeds but while I'm in the apartment no hounds allowed (not an apartment rule just my rule for neighbors sake)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

We are super excited and can't wait to bring him home. I'm going to train him to find antler sheds and possibility blood tracking but I have to do more research on laws regarding tracking.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Smushy face! 

I love coonhounds! They are amazing, and someday I will talk my husband into one. I don't know why more people don't consider hounds as pets. They're affectionate, patient and I really think the noise problem is very overstated. Oh well, at least they're not being overbred like GSDs and labs.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> Smushy face!
> 
> I love coonhounds! They are amazing, and someday I will talk my husband into one. I don't know why more people don't consider hounds as pets. They're affectionate, patient and I really think the noise problem is very overstated. Oh well, at least they're not being overbred like GSDs and labs.


 Hounds are pets  they are amazing dogs that aren't just for hunting  I just don't want to risk having a very enthusiastic noisy dog (which hounds are *most of the time* which is fine) I will probably own a hound dog at some point (when I'm not in an apartment and don't have a bunny lol)


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

What an adorable puppy! I am smitten


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, so cute. I've only seen one Redbone before and they're stunning dogs. I bet your pup will be too!


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> And by lounging I mean I mean stretched out with no room for anyone else ;D


Don't they all do that? ;P My little one is terrible for that! For only being 5 pounds, she takes up a whole queen!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> Redbones are a breed that my boyfriend really likes  I think they are adorable and I like hound breeds but while I'm in the apartment no hounds allowed (not an apartment rule just my rule for neighbors sake)


Actually, Redbones are quite quiet. The only time they really bay is if they're tracking something or in a really good mood. Otherwise it's barking like an other dog. Unless the dog is underexercised and/or has SA, I've never had a problem with them.





Amaryllis said:


> Smushy face!
> 
> I love coonhounds! They are amazing, and someday I will talk my husband into one. I don't know why more people don't consider hounds as pets. They're affectionate, patient and I really think the noise problem is very overstated. Oh well, at least they're not being overbred like GSDs and labs.


I have to say, I'm glad they're not hugely popular... well, yet. They're an extremely healthy breed (Redbones) but now that the AKC has accepted them... I'm actually hoping they stay unpopular among pet owners. Better for the breed in the long run.


----------

